# dsi is your inturment



## Lyxen (May 13, 2009)

korg ds 10 is my new intsurment. 
It pretty much fucking stomps.
yeshh
is there anyone OUT THERE that also uses this fantasticx piece of software?
or chiptune artist who use NINTENDO hardware for beat creating.
If so how do you go about live sets


----------



## TakeWalker (May 13, 2009)

Hopefully, I will soon. I saw a demo video and immediately fell in love. :3


----------



## Lyxen (May 15, 2009)

derp


----------



## protocollie (May 23, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> If so how do you go about live sets



With way more than a DS


----------



## Beta Link (May 23, 2009)

My brother got the DS Korg 10 for his birthday, and I've been borrowing it a bit. It is one hell of an awesome piece of software.


----------



## emptyF (May 23, 2009)

what the hell are you kids yammering about?  go play real instruments and get off my lawn!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 24, 2009)

protocollie said:


> With way more than a DS



Less is more fyi :V

Granted I would never walk on stage with just a Gameboy, but I feel that operating with as little equipment as possible encourages and forces you to learn, improvise and develop your musical style within more stringent parameters.


----------



## Lyxen (May 25, 2009)

lets tour


----------



## protocollie (Jun 23, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Less is more fyi :V
> 
> Granted I would never walk on stage with just a Gameboy, but I feel that operating with as little equipment as possible encourages and forces you to learn, improvise and develop your musical style within more stringent parameters.



he asked a question, i answered.

nobody wants to sit around and listen to someone just fiddle with a gameboy for a couple hours, unless you only want to attract about 13 hipsters to your show.

just honest help.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2009)

protocollie said:


> nobody wants to sit around and listen to someone just fiddle with a gameboy for a couple hours, unless you only want to attract about 13 hipsters to your show.



Oh geez, reminded me of this block party I went to in Philly. Anyone was free to sign up so one of the acts were this 3 loosers turning knobs on a Microkorg to make this horrid experimental "music" for like 15 minutes, everyone was just staring at them but of course there was this drunk/stoned hippie chick with a headband dancing like it was the best thing she'd ever heard XD


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 23, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh geez, reminded me of this block party I went to in Philly. Anyone was free to sign up so one of the acts were this 3 loosers turning knobs on a Microkorg to make this horrid experimental "music" for like 15 minutes, everyone was just staring at them but of course there was this drunk/stoned hippie chick with a headband dancing like it was the best thing she'd ever heard XD



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_music

Yeah man. They're "loosers". Totally. Only stoned people, hipsters and artfags can enjoy that kind of random, pretentious stuff, right?


----------



## protocollie (Jun 23, 2009)

Bathos said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_music
> 
> Yeah man. They're "loosers". Totally. Only stoned people, hipsters and artfags can enjoy that kind of random, pretentious stuff, right?



while losers is a harsh term, my experience with the noise genre is there's a few folks genuinely interested in it, and then a massively disproportionate majority who have trained themselves to like it so they can make snide remarks about their superior and incomprehensible musical tastes.

it's definitely an interesting genre, but yeah, a noise show will have about one or two genuine appreciators and a boatload of folks there for the cred.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 23, 2009)

protocollie said:


> it's definitely an interesting genre, but yeah, a noise show will have about one or two genuine appreciators and a boatload of folks there for the cred.



I don't know how true that is. 

I might have the benefit of living in the Sacramento, CA area which has a really solid and active noise scene, but in general all of the people attending noise shows (at least out here) tend to be hardcore noise fans and collectors and usually have projects of their own that they're recording and releasing with. It's a massively user-supported genre after all. There are the nose in the air, holier than thou idiots that show up for the "cred", sure. I've seen them. Fact is that they don't make up the majority of people into the genre.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 29, 2009)

derp


----------

